# "run up" to Aristo switch?



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

I am experimenting a bit with various layouts on the porch before I install it semi-permanently. I had a layout where I attached the straight arm of my Aristo switch (with the 4 foot diameter turnout) directly to the end of a 4 - foot half circle (if that makes sense..)

Anyway, no matter which way the switch was set, the train kept going straight through, not taking the curved path to complete the circle.

I found that since it was coming off the curve, the flanges were rubbing along the inside edge of the switch and the flange would "nose" the points apart causing the train to merrily go straight through.

I solved it by putting a straight section in front of the switch so that the flanges were more centered between the rails when it got to the points.

Is this a common problem? Is this the correct solution?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, common, there are other solutions.. It sounds like the match between the point rails (the moving ones) and the stock rails (the outer ones) is not a good fit, and also the beginning inside of the point rails may be too abrupt.

Grinding the backside of the point rails to fit closely to the stock rails is a good idea... a dremel will be useful..

Also smoothing the insides of the point rails so they do not have an abrupt taper will help.


Also, check that your switch machine is holding the points firmly.


This is what I would do.

This is a "sharp" switch, so you might also check wheel gauge, flangeway depth, etc... it's probably a combination of factors. Get the aristo gauge and set your wheel back to back spacing.


Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "run up" to Aristo switch?*

Look for a burr keeping the point from setting firmly to the rail.


----------

